# Wait, Oak is a Filler in Pellets?



## rockymtnsmoker (Oct 5, 2016)

Every once in a while when I see a thread about which brand of pellets to choose, there's some discussion about oak as a "filler" wood in some brands.  I'm always surprised to see this because I really like the flavor from smoking with oak chunks and when I use pellets, I look specifically for a blend with oak in them (like Lumberjack Oak-Hickory-Cherry.)

I like what I like, so I'm not really looking to change what I use.  But I'm really interested in opinions on oak in pellets, and specifically why I get the sense people think it's a filler.  Is it just the fact that some brands market a fruitwood pellet as such but it actually contains something else?  Is oak cheaper?  Why the oak hate?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 5, 2016)

Personally oak is my favorite....there are some that like straight fruit wood. The combo works for me.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 5, 2016)

RockyMtnSmoker said:


> Every once in a while when I see a thread about which brand of pellets to choose, there's some discussion about oak as a "filler" wood in some brands.  I'm always surprised to see this because I really like the flavor from smoking with oak chunks and when I use pellets, I look specifically for a blend with oak in them (like Lumberjack Oak-Hickory-Cherry.)
> 
> I like what I like, so I'm not really looking to change what I use.  But I'm really interested in opinions on oak in pellets, and specifically why I get the sense people think it's a filler.  Is it just the fact that some brands market a fruitwood pellet as such but it actually contains something else?  Is oak cheaper?  Why the oak hate?


It's not a matter of hatred of oak. Lots of us (probably all of us) have used oak to smoke, or eaten something smoked with oak, and been happy with the result. It is the "false advertising" aspect that people have an issue with.

Oak does tend to be cheaper, at least in chunk or split form. A bag of Cherry chunks around here runs about $8. A bag of Oak is usually $4.

There's nothing wrong with oak at all for smoking as long as you know that's what you're getting.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 5, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> It's not a matter of hatred of oak. Lots of us (probably all of us) have used oak to smoke, or eaten something smoked with oak, and been happy with the result. It is the "false advertising" aspect that people have an issue with.
> 
> Oak does tend to be cheaper, at least in chunk or split form. A bag of Cherry chunks around here runs about $8. A bag of Oak is usually $4.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with oak at all for smoking as long as you know that's what you're getting.


Agreed.....would like to see straight pecan pellets though


----------



## rockymtnsmoker (Oct 5, 2016)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Agreed.....would like to see straight pecan pellets though


Lumberjack has a 100% pecan pellet if you want to try it and can find it.  It's on Amazon as well, but I don't know how good that price is compared to what you'd get in a store.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2016)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Agreed.....would like to see straight pecan pellets though


If you are looking for 100% pecan pellets, apple pellets, cherry pellet, etc. then you need to look no further than Amaze-N-Smokers.

Todd only sells 100% pellets, unless they are a blend and specified as such.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/21.htm


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2016)

Todd Johnson of AMAZIN Products sell straight fruit wood and other wood pellet products.....

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/21.htm

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


----------



## wade (Oct 5, 2016)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Agreed.....would like to see straight pecan pellets though


I use Lumberjack Pecan pellets. They are 100% Pecan


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 5, 2016)

i hate how oak and alder are used as fillers in cheaper pellets, but try to buy either when they are 100% of the content and they shoot up to the quality pellet prices


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Oak does tend to be cheaper, at least in chunk or split form.


The strange thing is that pure Oak pellets can be more expensive that other blended pellets that include Oak from the same supplier.


----------

